# 2010 De Rosa Merak A VERITIBLE MONSTER



## enac

A new improved beast!!!!


----------



## smokva

This looks like a prototype of a stealth fighter


----------



## enac

The new Merak is apparently carbon. There are rumors that Danilo Di Luca has been seen riding one in Mondrisio, Switzerland in preparation for the upcoming World Championship.


----------



## enac

Here are some photos:


----------



## enac

here are some better photos:


----------



## enac

The New carbon and aerodynamic Merak.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Hi Enac

Which show were you at, when you took the pics?
What was Cristiano De Rosa saying about the new Merak? Did he say how much it weighted? Will it make it into production; this one says test on it...?Many Thanks.


----------



## enac

I wasn't at the show. Still waiting to get details.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Ok thanks.


----------



## dayshay

does anybody have any more info on this or more pictures?!?! insane!


----------



## MERAKMAN

Hi Does anyone know what make an' model the wheels are on the new Merak? thanks


----------



## smokva

Am I the only one here that thinks this bike is ugly with that odd looking down tube? I'm not sure which one is uglier, new Idol or new Merak.


----------



## The Weasel

enac said:


> The new Merak is apparently carbon. There are rumors that Danilo Di Luca has been seen riding one in Mondrisio, Switzerland in preparation for the upcoming World Championship.


not anymore, right?


----------



## MERAKMAN

Neither is ugly imo. Both look very stylish. I honestly think the Merak is one of THE best looking De Rosa's since the 2001-2003 Merak. It looks very purposeful and powerful. The Idol looks majestic AND powerful. Well done De Rosa for doing something different to the rest and thats what I love about De Rosa!


----------



## Icm76

I also really like the new Idol. It stands out as a interesting design, really brash without being tacky. Looking forward to seeing how De Rosa choose to paint the Merak.

How do the Merak & Idol fit in the new range? is the Merak below the Idol, or just a different feel with a similar standing in the product hierarchy?


----------



## MERAKMAN

Icm76 said:


> I also really like the new Idol. It stands out as a interesting design, really brash without being tacky. Looking forward to seeing how De Rosa choose to paint the Merak.
> 
> How do the Merak & Idol fit in the new range? is the Merak below the Idol, or just a different feel with a similar standing in the product hierarchy?


Honestly I think they're both really sexy looking machines.

The Merak would come in below the Idol, as the Idol would be seen as a more plush ride, like a Ferrari 612 and the Merak would be your racy 430...


----------



## Icm76

Czech website indicates the Merak is more expensive than the Idol in the new range: http://www.xcr.cz/clanek-388-derosa-new-collection-2010.html 
Small photo of a painted '10 Merak here: http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=555623#p555623


----------



## flateric

*Even more pics*

Here are a few more picks and colors of the new IDOL and MERAK.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Icm76 said:


> Czech website indicates the Merak is more expensive than the Idol in the new range: http://www.xcr.cz/clanek-388-derosa-new-collection-2010.html
> Small photo of a painted '10 Merak here: http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=555623#p555623


Surprising that, the Idol/Dual was always 'above' the Merak in the range! I do hope they sell it with the carbon finish as in the pictures of the 'Test' Merak..


----------



## smokva

MERAKMAN said:


> Surprising that, the Idol/Dual was always 'above' the Merak in the range! I do hope they sell it with the carbon finish as in the pictures of the 'Test' Merak..


Not surprised at all. In the golden area of aluminum Merak was together with Ud De Rosa's flagship model. Don't you remember that red-blue Merak was raced by Alessio and blue-black by Vini Caldirola team, and one blue-black Merak won the world championship.
So Merak is the name with rich top level racing heritage.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Well the UD was above the Merak in the range back in the day. It cost £1400 compared to £1100 for the Merak, which I bought new at the time in 2001. I loved that bike, but at the time, was looking to buy the UD in nero! I was 'advised' by the bike shop, that the Merak was a better long term proposition, due to the UD being abit too light for me. The UD was raced by Alessio in 2002, but only by the smaller lighter riders..

The UD was replaced by the Dual, which I have and then the Dual was replaced by the Dual HF and then the Idol. All the time the Merak and Merak Hydro-formed sat below the Dual, Dual HF and Idol. So logically the new Idol would sit above the new Merak. I guess its up to De Rosa to put which ever frame, where ever in the range.


----------



## tcrmann

*MERAK vs UD CARRERA Estremo*

One of my bikes ; is a 2002 De Rosa MERAK , finished in www.alessio.it Team colours Candy RED / Cobalt BLUE . Stunning looking and riding bike !! Built w / Campagnolo RECORD , FSA K- F o r c e - Light crankset, EURUS Wheelset , HUTCHINSON Carbon COMP Tires , Cinelli RAM -One piece carbon Bar-Stem , fizik Alliante (RED) saddle , RECORD Pro-Fit -Ti Pedals . I ' m glad a got the MERAK made with Dedacchi V107 Aluminum vs UD made from lighter U2 Aluminum . A friend of mine ordered a UD around the same time , I built up my rig . Mine is still riding as SWEET as ever !! His UD felt like it was losing some of it' s structural intgerity after a few years use . We are both around the same weight (145 lbs) . We have swaped bikes a few times over the years . To me , the small diff in weight savings ( around 100grams) on the UD , PLUS the extra $$$ wasn ' t worth upgrading to UD . The paint finish on the UD in their " soft" finish , was also BRUTAL to keep clean !!! Sweat would stain the finish . UNFORTUNATLY , De Rosa , REALLY need to step up and improve their build quality / paint finishes on their NEW bikes. I was horrified by the very POOR workmanship / paint finish on a number of De Rosa framesets . I was very close to getting a KING 3 . Glad I passed on it . I did get a chance to ride a CARRERA ESTREMO L i g h t for a few weeks ; www.carrera-podium.it www.redroseimports.com . What a beautiful riding , made bici !!! The workmanship / paint was superb !! Great balance / geometry . Have any of you had a chance to experince one ??


----------



## smokva

I have Team in the same alessio colors as your Merak...one of best De Rosa colors ever.
Also I have new Neo Primato in black "soft" finish and it is not very hard to keep it clean. It takes more or less the same effort as to clean normal painted frame.


----------



## MERAKMAN

tcrmann said:


> One of my bikes ; is a 2002 De Rosa MERAK , finished in www.alessio.it Team colours Candy RED / Cobalt BLUE . Stunning looking and riding bike !! Built w / Campagnolo RECORD , FSA K- F o r c e - Light crankset, EURUS Wheelset , HUTCHINSON Carbon COMP Tires , Cinelli RAM -One piece carbon Bar-Stem , fizik Alliante (RED) saddle , RECORD Pro-Fit -Ti Pedals . I ' m glad a got the MERAK made with Dedacchi V107 Aluminum vs UD made from lighter U2 Aluminum . A friend of mine ordered a UD around the same time , I built up my rig . Mine is still riding as SWEET as ever !! His UD felt like it was losing some of it' s structural intgerity after a few years use . We are both around the same weight (145 lbs) . We have swaped bikes a few times over the years . To me , the small diff in weight savings ( around 100grams) on the UD , PLUS the extra $$$ wasn ' t worth upgrading to UD . The paint finish on the UD in their " soft" finish , was also BRUTAL to keep clean !!! Sweat would stain the finish . UNFORTUNATLY , De Rosa , REALLY need to step up and improve their build quality / paint finishes on their NEW bikes. I was horrified by the very POOR workmanship / paint finish on a number of De Rosa framesets . I was very close to getting a KING 3 . Glad I passed on it . I did get a chance to ride a CARRERA ESTREMO L i g h t for a few weeks ; www.carrera-podium.it www.redroseimports.com . What a beautiful riding , made bici !!! The workmanship / paint was superb !! Great balance / geometry . Have any of you had a chance to experince one ??


Hi Merak 2002 is a beautiful frame, it is in my collection too in the Acerbo colour, yellow and blue. I was thinking of getting it repainted like my old 2001 Merak Caldirola in the soft blue/black. I will see. 

Yes the UD was a very special frame, that realistically was only to be used by very light riders. I loved the matt black UD paint like on your friends machine, so sorry to hear it is not so good now. I wouldn't worry about the paint finish on the King3. I think the paint on the King 3 will be ok.

I've never had a ride on a Carrera before, but I used to love the 2002 alloy frame that the Vini Caldirola team rode in white and blue colours. Lovely bikes too.


----------



## Icm76

https://www.derosanews.com/ has been updated with the '10 bikes. There is a Merak quite similar to the prototype:


----------



## Road_Rider

Merakman, I am about to order one with Fulcrum R1's.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Road_Rider said:


> Merakman, I am about to order one with Fulcrum R1's.


HI A new Merak. In which colour please? Very exciting machine, as is any DE ROSA! Road test report when you get delivery please.


----------



## Road_Rider

Got the gray with orange trim. It'll be a couple of months for delivery. I'll be looking for a clear winter day to put it on the road! Will report immediately.


----------



## mriddle

*Grey and Orange is cool*

Please post some photos when you receive.
Can you confirm-Is the Merak more expensive than the new Idol?
Thanks and good luck w/the Merak.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Road_Rider said:


> Got the gray with orange trim. It'll be a couple of months for delivery. I'll be looking for a clear winter day to put it on the road! Will report immediately.


Superb unique colour to choose!  
The Merak you saw at the De Rosa factory, which colour was that one please? Have you seen the all carbon black version with white/red highlights on at the bike show? If you have can you see the carbon weave in the frame?


----------



## Road_Rider

The bike I saw at the factory was the purple--looks red, white, and blue in pictures, but is quite purple. I didn't attend the bike show, just happened to be in Milan the Monday after the show, so I didn't see any others. Not able to see the carbon weave in the purple version, as it's glossy. 

mriddle, order of prices that I've seen so far are King, Marek, Neopro, Idol. Fairly sure that will be the same for all bike shops. Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## Hibbs

Road_Rider said:


> The bike I saw at the factory was the purple--looks red, white, and blue in pictures, but is quite purple. I didn't attend the bike show, just happened to be in Milan the Monday after the show, so I didn't see any others. Not able to see the carbon weave in the purple version, as it's glossy.
> 
> mriddle, order of prices that I've seen so far are King, Marek, Neopro, Idol. Fairly sure that will be the same for all bike shops. Thanks for the well wishes.


Road_Rider, have you taken delivery yet? I was about to pull the trigger on a Viner but need to know if this is as good as it looks! A De Rosa has long been my dream, just a sham the Idol was too soft... is this the De Rosa we've been waiting for?!


----------



## Gnarly 928

Hey, can anyone point me to a detail photo or an analysis of the seat tube/seat head interface? I want to see how the seat goes onto it.


----------



## nemorino

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=171616&stc=1&d=1247874948

oh.. I was there that night in Nibionno (near where I live about 20 km from De Rosa factory) when Cristiano De Rosa showed for the first time the new De Rosa models

I took some pictures too

Merak is very aggressive... but I prefer king 3 

I think Merak will be a frame for high speed race.. aerodinamic, stiff... like the S series in Cervelo.. maybe it could be less confortable than king 3 etc.

bye


----------



## nicensleazy

Looks like a nice bit of kit!!!


----------



## enac

If the euro plunges 10% to 15% or more, I am going to pull the trigger on the new Merak.


----------



## MERAKMAN

I was thinking; what would be the plus's and minus's of buying a Merak 2010 over a King3 or RS. The standard King is only £300 quid more than the Merak and the RS is £500 more, not that much more. Any thoughts?


----------



## nicensleazy

I'm buying a De Rosa King RS from GB cylces, they have a special 20% offer on which ends today! However, if you get your order in today, you will get the 20% !!!!!


----------



## enac

MERAKMAN said:


> I was thinking; what would be the plus's and minus's of buying a Merak 2010 over a King3 or RS. The standard King is only £300 quid more than the Merak and the RS is £500 more, not that much more. Any thoughts?


I already own a KING 3-----the Merak is new and different.


----------



## MERAKMAN

enac said:


> I already own a KING 3-----the Merak is new and different.


Call it if you didn't have your King 3 already...? Which one would you choose to buy?


----------



## MERAKMAN

nicensleazy said:


> I'm buying a De Rosa King RS from GB cylces, they have a special 20% offer on which ends today! However, if you get your order in today, you will get the 20% !!!!!


Nice! That will put the Idol dream in the shade...:thumbsup:

So the 20% off applies to brand new frames too?


----------

